# Hello



## chrissiedd (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello,
My Name is Chrissie and I just moved to England from Germany.
So excuse me if my english is still a bit bad.
Here is my story:
We tried to get a baby for nearly 3years and just as we thought we could not get one the normal way..Robbie came along. Shortly after stopping breastfeding it became clear that I was pregnant again, with was a nice surprise!! But it all endet in a big Shock, when Andrew died just before his DD.
Unpacking our things now as we moved to England made me feel very sad, because last time we visited England Robbie has been the age Andrew would have been in now..and I loved that age a lot!!
But now we feel we have to move on and try to get another baby.

My problem with this Forum is that I dont really know where to post and with whom to chat. So if sombody could help me out I would be more than thankeful !!!

 Chrissie


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Chrissie - welcome.

So sorry to hear your story. It made me feel really sad.

I am not really sure which is the best forum for you - possibly Pregnancy loss - maybe one of the site moderators can advise better.

Just wanted to wish you good luck as you overcome your loss.

Buddug x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Chrissie,
wilkommen!  Gut dass du uns gefunden hast. 

I'm very sorry about your loss, you must miss him very much.  You are with friends here, there are many women who have suffered sadness and difficult times with pregnancy and conceiving, we are all here to support you.

I do speak german, I used to live in Bonn and my ex partner was german - though it was a long time ago now (so I think your english is better than my german!).  My brother is also married to a german and I have 3 nephews living in Hamburg.  so if I can be of any help, send me an instant message.  

Best of luck

Claire xx


----------



## chrissiedd (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello Buddug,
hello Claire thanks for your reply.
I'm trying hard to get in touch with people here on this board..but most of the visitors seem to read and not reply..so its very different to the German message-board I write on..witch is very similar to this one.

@Claire
It's a shame you live so far away..would be nice to chat in German sometimes.

ChrissieXXX


----------



## Louise25 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi Chrissie

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, that must be one of the most terrible things to go through. My heart is really with you, your partner and little Robbie.

I wanted to welcome you to the boards. I'm also a newie so i'm just feeling my way around, but everyone here seems so nice and friendly i bet they will advize you where to go.

I wish you so much luck with having another baby, and also with your move to here in england. Gosh the cold weather and grey days of england  

Hope to talk to you again soon
Love
Louise


----------



## chrissiedd (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello Louise,
Thanks for your warm welcome and your good wishes.
To be honest with you..I came here, because the weather here is much warmer than were I came from!! It's minus 10°C there often in winter. The only thing witch gets to me here is that its a wet cold and it's windy all the time.
But the last years it's been too cold in winter and too warm in summer in germany both things I can't really cope with
Chrissiexx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Chrissie,

Welcome to FF!

Sorry to hear of your loss.

You are more than welcome to join the Chitter Chatters thread on the Club House board.  Everyone is really friendly and you will get lots of support and advice there.

If there is anything else you need, please ask.

Laine x


----------

